# Pick me to pieces(:



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

Okay so this was just a normal hack on Jillian Please feel free to pick it to pieces. I want to know everything. And yesh I know my pony is cute teehee so please don't only include that in your post! Thanks!








ImageShack: Host and Share your Photos and Videos - 55843189.jpg


----------



## Katie x (Aug 24, 2010)

You have a very nice position over the jump, looking forward which is very important..nice and close to your horse. exceptional, just toes have to point more forward as apposed to out..other than that.. well done! Your doing a great job


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you very much Katie! I do agree toes are a big thing! I have to work on untwisting my knees though before I can actually point them more forward): But thank you!


----------



## Katie x (Aug 24, 2010)

Aww no worries its not really affecting the strength of your position, it will come in time dont worry


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Be careful you don't lean on his neck though, hold your own weight/hands. It looks like you are pushing on the neck with your hands, maybe to help balance? I could be wrong, its hard to tell from a photo.


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

now that i look at it... even I cannot tell if im leaning! her manes too thick for me to see anything lol!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I cant really tell because of the angle of the shot, but it seems as if your lower leg has slid back abit. I may be wrong though. I really love your release and how you are looking up. The only thing I can really see is that you do seem to be leaning on her neck, but not to bad, and you just need to push your heel down abit more.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## RideroftheWind (Jul 15, 2009)

Great jumping position, but I agree that you are leaning a little low to your horse's neck. This caused your leg to slide back and your seat to slide forwards. Yes, it looks good and its what lot's of judges like to see, but it restricts your horse from jumping properly. And, might I say that your horses comfort is more important than a judge's opinion...

Anyways, try openning your hip angle a tad. You're not generally supposed to stick your butt out, but it helps to practice getting your weight over your heels. So when going over a jump, stick it out a bit so your rear is over the center of the saddle. Keep practicing until you've gotten into a habbit of jumping with your seat over the center of the saddle.

Also, turn your toe in a bit. Not very critical, but it looks better.

Anyways, sorry if I sounded harsh, because all in all you're a darn good jumper!


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you Wind. Not harsh at all! Acctually you sound like a saint compared to what some of the girl at my barn would have said! Lol. Thank you for the input and I'll do the butt sticking thing today for my lesson to get my seat together!


----------



## x Branded Heart x (Jun 17, 2010)

Okaay here we go lol. 
So there are a lot of good things about your position but everyone has faults so please do not be offended by me spending more time picking it apart! 

In this photo, you've definitely lost your leg. (Which has actually affected your position overall immensely). This has resulted in you holding (and pinching) from your knees. Your toe has rotated out and you are hugging with the back of your calves. 
Now because you are pinching with your knees, it has caused you to stand from your thighs and push you onto your horse's neck. You've done a good job of not falling on him but you really need to have your crotch over the seat of the saddle to keep him balanced. You are also slightly dropping your elbows and your chest is too low. 
^ALL this just because of one little flaw! 
No worries though, it's all easily fixable 
Firstly, you need to strengthen your leg so you have a good base of support. A lot of no stirrup work will fix that in a jiffy < lol< .. 
Once your leg is up by the girth, you need to make sure you keep your toes pointing forward so that you are using the inside of your leg to hold him, and you are squeezing from your calves and not your knees. From there, you'll be able to bring your booty back over the seat of the saddle and open up your hip angle so you have a few inches between your chest and his neck. Once you are back a little further than your release will be more effective because you can stretch your arms forward ( having your hands about halfway up his neck and your forearms lining his crest).

What I like is your naturally flat back, and good expression. Both you and your pony have talent, but just a few things to work on and you two will be superstars. 
Good luck, and I look forward to seeing update photos


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

thanks new videos will be coming veryyyy soon!


----------



## stormyweather101 (Nov 9, 2009)

bumppp


----------

